# Why 'Republic' of Ireland?



## RMCF (18 Jun 2012)

Just watching the Euro's and got to wondering why we still have to be called 'the Republic of' Ireland?

Would Ireland not do?

There's other republics out there, but they don't use 'the Republic of' in front of them. France for example?


----------



## ninsaga (18 Jun 2012)

Republic of Ireland - as opposed to Northern Ireland.

In rugby - its just Ireland I think because its players are from all of Ireland


----------



## d2x2 (19 Jun 2012)

France is officially known as République Française.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Jun 2012)

RMCF said:


> Just watching the Euro's and got to wondering why we still have to be called 'the Republic of' Ireland?
> 
> Would Ireland not do?
> 
> There's other republics out there, but they don't use 'the Republic of' in front of them. France for example?



Yes but there isn't another country called Northern France is there!


----------



## bazermc (19 Jun 2012)

Czech Republic still use the full name.

I would prefer "Republic of Ireland" than "Southern Ireland" which certain English companies refer to us as.


----------



## Kine (19 Jun 2012)

bazermc said:


> czech republic still use the full name.
> 
> I would prefer "republic of ireland" than "southern ireland" which certain english companies refer to us as.


 
+1


----------



## ajapale (19 Jun 2012)

I like Republic of Ireland and prefer it to Éire (when writing in English).


----------



## Teatime (19 Jun 2012)

bazermc said:


> I would prefer "Republic of Ireland" than "Southern Ireland" which certain *English* companies refer to us as.



You mean 'them over the water'?


----------



## TarfHead (19 Jun 2012)

bazermc said:


> Czech Republic still use the full name.
> 
> I would prefer "Republic of Ireland" than "Southern Ireland" which certain English companies refer to us as.


 
It's a lot more than '_certain English companies_' who use geographical abstractions to refer to this country. This country is regularly referred to on radio and on TV as The South. Especially by Sinn Féin. It really bugs me .


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Jun 2012)

Well by the same token plenty of people and media in this country refer to Northern Ireland as The North. The northernmost county on this island is part of the Republic! So it's not just 'them over the water' who get it wrong!


----------



## bazermc (19 Jun 2012)

Teatime said:


> You mean 'them over the water'?


 
its games of soccer not football!


----------



## Bill Struth (19 Jun 2012)

I prefer 'The Free State.'

Someone bite!


----------



## bazermc (19 Jun 2012)

I prefer "Hibernia"


----------



## Purple (19 Jun 2012)

John Bull's other island?


----------



## Purple (19 Jun 2012)

RMCF said:


> Just watching the Euro's and got to wondering why we still have to be called 'the Republic of' Ireland?
> 
> Would Ireland not do?
> 
> There's other republics out there, but they don't use 'the Republic of' in front of them. France for example?



After years of confusion and debate UEFA came up with the names for the two teams from Ireland.


----------



## BillK (19 Jun 2012)

bazermc said:


> Czech Republic still use the full name.
> 
> I would prefer "Republic of Ireland" than "Southern Ireland" which certain English companies refer to us as.


 
I once emailed my local paper here in the English Midlands when one of the reporters used "Southern Ireland" in a column, pointing out that malin Head is in the Republic and is the northernmost point of the island. 

Fair play to the man, there was an apology in his column the following week.


----------



## RMCF (19 Jun 2012)

Thanks all, question more or less answered.


----------



## micmclo (19 Jun 2012)

Ah now, do people get bothered over Southern Ireland?

Did you watch Italia 90?
Remember the winners Federal Republic of Germany or was that German Democratic Republic.
Or like the rest of us did you just say West Germany and East Germany? The border wasn't a straight line, like Malin Head it wasn't simply west/east

The English mean no harm when they say it


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jun 2012)

micmclo said:


> Ah now, do people get bothered over Southern Ireland?


 
Becuase this country is just that - a country.  It has a name, a Constitution, 3 branches of Government, representation in the United Nations, etc.  Why should anyone use a name, to refer to this country, that is not the name of the country ?

Northern Ireland is what it is. A part of the United Kingdom, 6 of the 9 counties of Ulster. Abbreviating it to The North is easy to see and understand.

The same cannot be said of this country; there is no equivalence between our status in the world, and that of Northern Ireland.

Referring to this country as The South is, IMHO, dismissive and an insult. Unionists use it which ties in to their historic attitude to this country. Sinn Fein use is because they aspire to a 32 country Republic and are ambivalent about acknowledging the reality.

Referring to this country as The South means the rest of the island that is not The North. That is wrong. That is the tail of the dog referring to the rest of the dog as 'not Tail'.


----------



## BillK (20 Jun 2012)

Well said, Tarfhead.


----------



## micmclo (20 Jun 2012)

I'll never say America again

The Canadians are American too


----------



## Bill Struth (21 Jun 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Becuase this country is just that - a country. It has a name, a Constitution, 3 branches of Government, representation in the United Nations, etc. Why should anyone use a name, to refer to this country, that is not the name of the country ?
> 
> Northern Ireland is what it is. A part of the United Kingdom, 6 of the 9 counties of Ulster. Abbreviating it to The North is easy to see and understand.
> 
> ...


So someone in Strabane who is making a two minute journey across the bridge to Lifford to see relatives has to say that they are travelling to 'Ireland?' Can you see why Irish people 'north and south' of the border might have a problem with this?


----------



## TarfHead (21 Jun 2012)

Bill Struth said:


> So someone in Strabane who is making a two minute journey across the bridge to Lifford to see relatives has to say that they are travelling to 'Ireland?'


 
Why not just say you're going to Lifford  ?


----------



## MrMan (21 Jun 2012)

Didn't realise that is was such a touchy subject, I don't expect non Irish people to have a geographical or historical knowledge of my country, so I accept 'the south' as a description.


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Jun 2012)

If one part is called Norn Iron, I think its reasonable for ze englander to refer to the rest as Southern Ireland, however technically incorrect. One term that gets on my goat is "British Isles". But my question is why cant they just refer to it as the 6 county occupied area ..... 

On a somewhat related note, my Englander bias/chip has all but vanished over the last few years, I find myself cheering on England in the Euros for the first time ever - I havent gone quite to pumping my arms over my head roaring En-ger-land, but the usual enmity is more or less gone. Maybe its hols there over the last 2 years, or daft as it sounds, queenie acquitting herself well, but all change. Now, the test will come in 2016 when we're whipped into nationalistic fervour (would count myself as nationalistic anyway), can that be pure Irish pride or will there have to be an anti-England spin on it...... (p.s. if anyone anyone wants to list why we shouldnt ever be proud, dont bother, Kevin Myers has that whole area wrapped up )


----------



## Deiseblue (22 Jun 2012)

I've also noted with horror  the softening of attitudes towards the English football team here in Poland among the Irish fans.

Thankfully the older fans amongst us who stood on the terraces of Stuttgart , Cagliari & attended the 1995 debacle at Lansdowne keep the faith.

Forza Italia !


----------



## DB74 (22 Jun 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> I've also noted with horror  the softening of attitudes towards the English football team here in Poland among the Irish fans.
> 
> Thankfully the older fans amongst us who stood on the terraces of Stuttgart , Cagliari & attended the 1995 debacle at Lansdowne keep the faith.
> 
> Forza Italia !



Indeed. I was out playing football on the green with my young lad (he's 7) and he says "Who are you, I'm England"!

So I was Ireland and the match we had was like Roy Keane vs Alfie Haaland Part II

He won't do it again.


----------



## Sunny (22 Jun 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> I've also noted with horror  the softening of attitudes towards the English football team here in Poland among the Irish fans.
> 
> Thankfully the older fans amongst us who stood on the terraces of Stuttgart , Cagliari & attended the 1995 debacle at Lansdowne keep the faith.
> 
> Forza Italia !


 
Of course someone like John Waters would write you an essay about how Ireland is maturing as a Nation blah blah blah blah. Could never understand why people got so hung up about other people cheering for teams against England? They are our largest neighbour. Of course we like to see them beaten. Do people think the Kiwi's cheer for Australia? Doesn't mean I don't like England. I just like to see their sporting teams get battered.  

Anyway, well done on educating the youth over there.


----------



## Sunny (22 Jun 2012)

DB74 said:


> Indeed. I was out playing football on the green with my young lad (he's 7) and he says "Who are you, I'm England"!
> 
> So I was Ireland and the match we had was like Roy Keane vs Alfie Haaland Part II
> 
> He won't do it again.


 
Do what again? Be England or play football!


----------



## DB74 (22 Jun 2012)

Sunny said:


> Do what again? Be England or play football!



LOL. Be England.

I won't be playing football again. He's too rough!


----------



## Gordanus (23 Jun 2012)

bazermc said:


> czech republic still use the full name.
> 
> I would prefer "republic of ireland" than "southern ireland" which certain english companies refer to us as.



+1


----------



## The_Banker (24 Jun 2012)

Now that we have been knocked out of The Euros hopefully The Mainland will go on and win it. It would be fantastic in The Queens jubilee year.


----------



## micmclo (24 Jun 2012)

Ah The Banker, I read your post and just knew you were a Corkonian
Do you live near your English Market?

Are you in this photo from last year?

And yet it's the Dubs who get called jackeens


----------



## The_Banker (24 Jun 2012)

micmclo said:


> Ah The Banker, I read your post and just knew you were a Corkonian
> Do you live near your English Market?
> 
> Are you in this photo from last year?
> ...



You can just see part of my ear in the extreme right of the photo. But you will have to squint.


----------



## Deiseblue (24 Jun 2012)

The_Banker said:


> Now that we have been knocked out of The Euros hopefully The Mainland will go on and win it. It would be fantastic in The Queens jubilee year.



But if England get through to the semi v Germany who will Elizabeth Saxe -Coburg Windsor be shouting for ?

Perhaps it would be better all round if they succumbed today !


----------



## The_Banker (24 Jun 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> But if England get through to the semi v Germany who will Elizabeth Saxe -Coburg Windsor be shouting for ?
> 
> Perhaps it would be better all round if they succumbed today !



It appears Mrs Windsor won't have to choose now.


----------



## Deiseblue (24 Jun 2012)

Joy unconfined in the local tonight - England outplayed & then beaten on penalties !

Can relax now & look forward to the remaining 3 games.


----------

